# Creating a backstop...



## Cruentus (May 6, 2005)

I got property now...so I thought I'd ask some of you this:

Do any of you have a backstop at your home for live fire practice?

What do you have or what would you recommend for setting something like this up? What problems can one expect to run into when attempting to set this up and use this? 

I haven't fully looked into this, but until I get the chance it would be nice to see what you all have come up with...

 :supcool:


----------



## dearnis.com (May 6, 2005)

Earth embankment is the only way to go in real safety.  Take a dozer, or even a bobcat, scrape up a small berm; the net result will be a down-sloped firing area, but that also adds to your containment.  If you want to get fancy gravel the firing area; you'll get tired of tearing up the mower on old cases.  Make sure you are far enough from anyone elses property or structures to meet local code.


----------



## Tgace (May 6, 2005)

Beat me to it....if ya have some extra cash look into reactive steel target systems...fun stuff.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 7, 2005)

Like the others said, use dirt.  One thing to consider, depending on the cost of renting a backhoe it might be cheaper to just have a couple of loads trucked-in.

Also, the reactive target system is a great idea (something I want to be able to do some day).   If you can't afford some sort of mechanized system, find somebody that has a welder and a torch and rig your own. 

Have fun! :mp5:


----------



## Cruentus (May 10, 2005)

> Have fun!



I will. 

My neighbors are far enough away to do this...so I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (May 13, 2005)

Outdoor backstop: Dirt pile. No better bullet stop.

Indoor: Shredded tires about 3 feet thick. We use it at the range I worked at. It reduces lead dust by 95% and enables you to collect and recycle the spent rounds. If your shooting rifle rounds make it 4-5 feet thick with armour plate instead of sheet metal framing.


----------

